# My best cream soda recipe :)



## KZOR (11/11/16)

Received some of the new Loco TESTER concentrates from Vapour Valley this afternoon and BAM first try is a winner.
Hope you guys enjoy it as much as I do.
I call it YodaSoda and tastes better than the cream soda sterri stumpies.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (11/11/16)

Hi @KZOR - that really looks interesting - can't wait to try that - and what would be your suggestions on a "Lime Milkshake" ....??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (11/11/16)

@Max
That's easy ....just replace cream soda with TFA Lemon/lime II at 4%. 
I actually have that as a ADV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (11/11/16)

Frikken cool - I seriously cannot wait to make these - thank you so much for your help and support.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (11/11/16)

@KZOR - Do you think that Valley Vapour is still loading their stock because Loco Cream Soda is not available on their website - nor is FA Milk Dairy (They do have TFA) or FA Whipped Cream (They do have TFA and CAP Vanilla Whipped Cream) - I know you don't prefer to Sub but is there anything worth it here ...??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (11/11/16)

@Max I think it will be a while before the loco flavours are on the valley vapour web site. They are out for beta testing at the moment so don't think the are available yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/11/16)

Max said:


> @KZOR - Do you think that Valley Vapour is still loading their stock because Loco Cream Soda is not available on their website - nor is FA Milk Dairy (They do have TFA) or FA Whipped Cream (They do have TFA and CAP Vanilla Whipped Cream) - I know you don't prefer to Sub but is there anything worth it here ...??


@KZOR uses "Fa" to refer to what most refer to as TFA or TPA. When he refers to FA (as most of us knows it), he says "FlavourArt", if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Max (11/11/16)

Hi @Soutie - all my DIY stuff has arrived at the house from Valley V and Blck V - including your 2 from you - waiting - waiting for my return  - and right now just looking at some more good info to act upon...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (11/11/16)

@Andre - so @KZOR - FA is in actual fact Flavour Art and Fa is in actual fact The Flavour Apprentice TFA/TPA - is this correct...??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (11/11/16)

Max said:


> Hi @Soutie - all my DIY stuff has arrived at the house from Valley V and Blck V - including your 2 from you - waiting - waiting for my return  - and right now just looking at some more good info to act upon...



Nice one max, sounds like you are going to have a lot to play with when you get back. 

And welcome officially to the DIY club. Hope you have reserved a really big cupboard, the collection grows very quickly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (11/11/16)

Thanks @Andre
Yea ....I use Fa for TFA and FA for FlavourArt.
@Max ..... edited the recipe to use familiar names.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (11/11/16)

Hi @KZOR - The TFA Marshmallow or TFA Marshmallow DX - is this an option - the DX referring to Dikitone Free....?? - it's not a big issue...!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (11/11/16)

Nope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (14/11/16)

Hi @KZOR - so - The Loco Cream Soda - in your Cream Soda Recipe - is it actually LOC Creme Soda on Valley Vapour's Website...?? - Please confirm - Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (14/11/16)

@Max yeah that's the one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

